# Cichlid help



## ChibiStar (Jan 2, 2009)

First off let me say I am new to this forum and if I am posting this in the wrong section I apologize  I have asked around quite a bit and haven't been able to find any help with my fish. I ended up with a fish that I know relatively nothing about, except that it is a cichlid. I have been to several fish shops asking about my fish but no one seems to know exactly what kind he is. If anyone could help out I would be really greatful


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think your one piece of infomation is wrong. That fish doesn't look like a cichlid to me. Cichlids have a single dorsal fin (the one on top). And though I only see 1 top fin on your fish, I think a cichlid's dorsal would start further forward. It looks more like a betta or gourami or paradise fish to me. I suggest you start looking at pictures of anabotoids.


----------



## ChibiStar (Jan 2, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I think your one piece of infomation is wrong. That fish doesn't look like a cichlid to me. Cichlids have a single dorsal fin (the one on top). And though I only see 1 top fin on your fish, I think a cichlid's dorsal would start further forward. It looks more like a betta or gourami or paradise fish to me. I suggest you start looking at pictures of anabotoids.



Well the place my mother got it (Who I ended up getting the fish from, saved it from certain flushing) said it was indeed a Cichlid but no more information than that. He is a vicious fish or however you would put the fact that he will eat other fish, or attack them  Do bettas or gouramis attack? I'll start looking into those and find that out first.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Its a Killfish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Betta are also known as siamese fighting fish and are fought like dogs and roosters in the far east. Gouramis are also mean to each other, often being "one to a tank" fish.  The long skinny front fins are gourami-like, but its much more shallow-bodied than most gouramis. The far-back dorsal is also kind of like a killiefish, but those tend to have round pectoral (front, bottom) fins. The body is kind of rainbow-fish shaped. I'll keep looking. You can check cichlid-forum.com, but I'm 90% sure its not a cichlid. Very pretty fish, though. How big is it?


----------



## ChibiStar (Jan 2, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Betta are also known as siamese fighting fish and are fought like dogs and roosters in the far east. Gouramis are also mean to each other, often being "one to a tank" fish. The long skinny front fins are gourami-like, but its much more shallow-bodied than most gouramis. The far-back dorsal is also kind of like a killiefish, but those tend to have round pectoral (front, bottom) fins. The body is kind of rainbow-fish shaped. I'll keep looking. You can check cichlid-forum.com, but I'm 90% sure its not a cichlid. Very pretty fish, though. How big is it?



Hes about 3 inches long, started off about an inch/inch and a half. He started off more of a plain color then developed the orange on his tips  I really love this silly fish though, and figured finding out what kind of fish he is would help me take care of him as best as I can :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think Gump is right. Look at this one: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Killifish/images/GoldenWonderKillifishWTFK_C2803.jpg


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like a killi to me


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

From what i have seen on the internet, it looks like it is a sparkling panchax which is a species of killifish i believe.


----------



## ChibiStar (Jan 2, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> From what i have seen on the internet, it looks like it is a sparkling panchax which is a species of killifish i believe.


Yep thats him alright  Guess the people my mother got him from were wrong. Very happy to find this out finally! Thanks for all of your help


----------

